# lava rock?



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a piece of lava rock I brought back from my trip to Pisgah crater. (Dead volcano)

I was wondering if that was safe to put in the tank, and how I would wash it. I have cleaned to in just water when I brought it home.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

I wouldnt advise using lava rocks as a decoration since it has alot of sharp/rough edges that can hurt your betta. But if you really want to use a lava rock, just wash it like a normal decoration since its safe for aquariums


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah I thought about that too, like doing the pantyhose test. I always have extra pieces of pantyhose since I make humidifiers four hubbys cigars.

Thanks for your opinion jayr!


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

No probs! 
I also made a mistake about putting a lava stone in my betta tank. BIG mistake, the next day i saw my betta with 3 wounds on his head. I immediately put him in a different tank and he healed within 2 days.
I think lava stones will be safe if you attach HC or moss in them so the rough edges will be covered by fluffy plants.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

agree with jayr232, while it may look super mega awesome having it in your tank, the sharp edges will really be dangerous for your little buddy. if you do pantyhose check it, do so very very carefully as to not miss any spots, and be very careful, dont want you getting cut up in the process :shock:

also, if you decide to go ahead with it, be careful when cleaning it, do not boil it because if there are trapped air pockets it could cause the rock the explode. boiling the water then pouring it over the rock repeatedly should work just fine 


good luck :-D


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks guys!

This particular rock isn't actually sharp to my hands so, I will do the pantyhose test.

I found this rock in the lava tubes, surprisingly smooth lava rock!


----------

